# Problems With Edibles



## curly604 (Jul 14, 2011)

problems with edibles

 im upset ive been a heavy toker for going on ten years now and in that time ive never been able to get high off edibles.now at first i thought i just wasnt taking enough so i started taking double doses and triple doses and so on one time i think i got cocky and ate a dozen cookies at once haha and my buddy claimed there were the best he had ever made and still no noticeable effects for me. ive tried cookies ,banana bread,chocolates,cakes and even straight pot butter on toast lol not the best tasting one ive tried but still no avail!!!!.recently i was at the canabis day celabration at the art gallery in vancouver bc and there was a guy selling mushroom and pot chocolates and so i told him my life story haha about how i had never really gotten high from it and he said he had two friends that suffered from the same condition haha. he said they just stopped after a while but offered no real reason why they didnt feel the effects.he said he had three levels of pot chocolates 5% thc content ones 10% content and 25% then he remebered he had a batch of his personal ones that he claimed were sitting at around 35% or so.......with a little thought and barganing i bought two and he advised me that if they didnt do the trick i should just give up.so i ate the chocolates and to my disgust at the alleged thc content of them i did not get high!!!!!! what the fuck man i paid 30 bucks for those little fuckers and he said one really put him in the "zone" well i certainly missed that zone he spoke of and i was espeacially pissed cause i was at a NOFX concert luckly i found some mushrooms and really got in the zone hahah. any way im a little off topic but i just wanted to know if any one has had the same problem or have friends or have heard anything about this im pretty pissed i wanna get body high and what happens when i smoke my lungs away and still wanna get high lol so if ya have heard any remedies or possible solutions to my situation let me know. oh ya here's a link to a little vid i took at the canabis day celebrationhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktw8Usn7qV8&feature=related

cheers


----------



## gioua (Jul 14, 2011)

I am the same way... takes me close to 2g to feel really nice. which is about 4x the norm.. smoking these days ... gets me nothing even hash... metabolism effects the buzzz ....weed qulity does too... and the age of the edible helps too... 3 weeks + is great.


----------



## Little Tommy (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a friend that is the same way, I gave him edibles enough to trash 4 people and he felt absolutely nothing. He said that he never feels the effects of edibles, such a shame. Different body chemistry for different people I guess. It is m favorite way to get relief.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jul 14, 2011)

me and my brother take a logn time to digest them so it usually takes us upto 2 hours to feel anything, last time we put a G each in a firecracker and got an okay feeling out of them. was kinda disappointing


----------



## Carne Seca (Jul 14, 2011)

I used to be that way until I started getting my edibles from a producer (we don't have dispensaries). I bought some truffles made with cannabutter not expecting much. They tasted delicious so I had two. They knocked me the _fuck_ out.


----------



## serioussquirrel (Jul 14, 2011)

I feel ya curly. I had one that worked years ago when I had just started smoking, now I cannot metabolize the thc regardless of dose. Believe me, Ive tried huge amounts. I stopped trying, edibles are way overpriced anyways IMO


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jul 15, 2011)

I tend to flush my system after i have noticed that my tolerance has dramatically increased, i understand your frustration as sometimes we all just wanna get high, try doing a full body cleanse and if you still have these issues with metabolizing then i would assume it is your body chemistry, when was the last time you checked your pH ?


----------



## Joedank (Jul 15, 2011)

how do you check your ph? piss? what is proper for a human?


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jul 15, 2011)

I would suggest first thing in the morning and a couple hours after you eat, saliva, urine and blood. i check my saliva in the morning and my urine after i eat.

[edit] http://www.naturalhealthschool.com/acid-alkaline.html


----------



## curly604 (Jul 15, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> I would suggest first thing in the morning and a couple hours after you eat, saliva, urine and blood. i check my saliva in the morning and my urine after i eat.
> 
> [edit] http://www.naturalhealthschool.com/acid-alkaline.html


is checking it even necessary seems gimmicky your body balances your ph by its self the doc in the vid stated that as well he even went as far to say that your body would do anything to keep your ph balanced sounds like you just need to lead a healthy ish lifestyle just make sure to eat fruits and veggies every day and skip the trips to seven eleven haha dont think ya need those strips just fear mongering marketing.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 15, 2011)

i love the edibles. Id be mad if they didnt do the trick! Sorry about your luck buddy. Lollipops are the best! for me anyways...


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah i agree about the test strips, and most of us hydro grower have electronic pH testers, that is what i use, but with most american diets are unhealthy also no one is pH is balanced because we still know very little about our make up and what is a optimum diet, all the factors are diverse. The "doc" started that the body would do anything even sacrifice vital nutrients to balance pH.


----------



## htx23 (Jul 31, 2011)

i hate edibles.... they always make my stomach hurts!!! even when ate half a cookie my stomach hurted!! one time i ate 2 brownies n started to throw up!! so no to edibles


----------



## Metaphysicist (Aug 1, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> I tend to flush my system after i have noticed that my tolerance has dramatically increased, i understand your frustration as sometimes we all just wanna get high, try doing a full body cleanse and if you still have these issues with metabolizing then i would assume it is your body chemistry, when was the last time you checked your pH ?


The various organs of the body have their own natural pH's and because they constantly maintain a narrow band of pH's (they have to to function), they are very good at maintaining them. It is incredibly unlikely that any given organ has a pH deviation significant enough to keep you from getting high. If it had gotten to that point then you would have far more serious health problems than not getting high off of edibles. So basically, pH isn't your problem. If you've been a heavy toker for 10 or more years, its more likely to be a tolerance issue. Edibles are taken up very differently into the body, as compared to inhalation. And while I cant speculate on what the exact metabolic mechanism is that causes complete edible-tolerance, I can say this: 

When someone says "I have been a _heavy toker for 10 years_, and I cant get high off edibles", My first reaction is *not* to recommend sticking a ph meter in your orifices.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 1, 2011)

Metaphysicist said:


> When someone says "I have been a _heavy toker for 10 years_, and I cant get high off edibles", My first reaction is *not* to recommend sticking a ph meter in your orifices.


yeah that is why my first comment was in the direction of tolerance, i suggested flushing of the system, and checking pH is very important, every grower knows this. and what you stick in your orifices is your business.


----------



## Metaphysicist (Aug 1, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> yeah that is why my first comment was in the direction of tolerance, i suggested flushing of the system, and checking pH is very important, every grower knows this. and what you stick in your orifices is your business.


I was under the impression that flushing the system, and checking pH were things that applied to plants, not people.  While my natural instinct tells me that a bodily pH, so off balance that it can react with THC to make a totally inactive salt is unlikely, I cant say its impossible. And I'm sorry if my earlier post came across as rude; I'm just very wary of bodily pH testing because a friend tried a basifying diet one time and, while he felt good initially, ended up pretty sick from it.


----------

